# AW 2012 Releases



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thunderjet 500

AWSC254 Release 10 Hot Rod Magazine (12 car set) $21.49 ea Retail - Due late 
August
AWSC255 Release 11 Looney Tunes (12 car set) $21.49 ea Retail - Due late 
September

Xtraction

AWSC267 Release 11 Flamethrowers (12 car set) $21.49 ea Retail - Due late 
November

4Gear

AWSC251 Release 8 Silver Screen (12 car set) $23.99 ea Retail - Due late August
AWSC252 Release 9 NHRA Funny Car & Pro Stock (8 car set) $22.79 ea Retail - Due 
late October
AWSC263 Release 11 NHRA Top Fuel Dragster (4 car set) $22.79 ea Retail - Due 
late October

Racing Rigs

AWSC264 Release 4 Pepsi & Mountain Dew (2 truck set) $23.99 ea Retail - Due late 
September
AWSC266 Release 5 ??? (4 truck set) $23.99 ea Retail - Due late November

Race Sets

AWSRS256 Kiss Dragstrip (includes 4 KISS funny cars) $157.99 ea Retail - Due 
late October
AWSRS257 Legends of the 1/4 Mile Dragstrip (rumor contains vintage cars) $139.99 
ea Retail - Due late November
AWSRS258 Batman $147.99 ea Retail - Due late October
AWSRS259 Dukes of Hazzard $114.99 ea Retail - Due late November
AWSRS260 Ghost Busters $124.99 ea Retail - Due late October


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GOOD work Taz' ... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:




tazman052186 said:


> Thunderjet 500
> 
> AWSC254 Release 10 Hot Rod Magazine (12 car set) $21.49 ea Retail - Due late
> August
> ...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tazman052186 said:


> Race Sets
> 
> AWSRS256 Kiss Dragstrip (includes 4 KISS funny cars) *$157.99* ea Retail - Due
> late October . . .


 
OUCH! Dang, does that come with a free bottle of lube? :freak: Have to wait & see on that one.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

New Tjet bodies? 

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> OUCH! Dang, does that come with a free bottle of lube? :freak: Have to wait & see on that one.


reason 4 $$$$...
is 4 using the KISS-Logo Rights.....

they r going on tour soon (now???)...

and they have been selling copyrights to about all dicast companies as well....

checkout walmart, TrU, K-Mart, ect.....

also model companies 2....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

KISS is merchandising in a huge way.. A trip to FYE (music/video chain) found me looking at KISS pandas... http://www.kissonline.com/news/article/id/31421 What's next??? :lol:


----------



## 72challenger (Jul 1, 2005)

There appears to be absolutely nothing Gene Simmons won't license the KISS logo to be on. And I guess who can blame him?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

72challenger said:


> There appears to be absolutely nothing Gene Simmons won't license the KISS logo to be on. And I guess who can blame him?


get'n their "Retirement $$$" set....
figure this w/ b last tour 4 'em.....
as headliners anyways... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> OUCH! Dang, does that come with a free bottle of lube? :freak: Have to wait & see on that one.


Hopefully it will be at Hobbylobby. That will make it about $100.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> New Tjet bodies?
> 
> --rick


I doubt it. In a recent thread it was mentioned how expensive the tooling is for new bodies. We'll probably see the same old with new paint jobs.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd be happier to see the same old ones with no paint jobs.. Clear glass, chrome bumpers... ready to paint bodies.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'd be happier to see the same old ones with no paint jobs.. Clear glass, chrome bumpers... ready to paint bodies.


..and just plain solid ones, like they did on the early JL stuff...


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im waiting on Ghostbusters track lol.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> Im waiting on Ghostbusters track lol.


i'm waiting 4 ALL the movie/tv cars (Drool)
track, i got's 2 much of LOL :thumbsup:

anybody find pics on new stuff 1st... get's a "cookie" (edible version)

OR a "Scooby-Snack"..

(actually saw boxes of em @ Target yesterday oin doggie-treats isle....didn't mention "4 or NOT 4 Human Consumption...)
Shaggy wolfs em down 2 u remember :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

madsapper said:


> ..and just plain solid ones, like they did on the early JL stuff...


yep, some older releases w/ b nice on the NEWER Chassis 2 :thumbsup:

those cola-racing rigs got MY attention ;-)

maybe there is hope...& a "Slot-Car GOD" ..????:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

no new pics just the kiss drag set is the only thing so far.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> no new pics just the kiss drag set is the only thing so far.


LOL Taz' 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

72challenger said:


> There appears to be absolutely nothing Gene Simmons won't license the KISS logo to be on. And I guess who can blame him?



You had to ask???


http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyle/News/en-us/KISS-Sure-Gnome-0111-2011.aspx


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well that's great, but do they spit blood, spew giant fireballs out of their mouths or at least charge up in the sun light and do double duty as walkway lights? Huh?? :lol:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

That would be worth it


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

How about a vintage nascar series on the 55 body, as well as some vintage drag stuff on the 55 and 57 wagons? I'd like to see more race rig variations with an asortment of different trailer lines. Be nice to see the 56 F100 Sanford and son truck too...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

madsapper said:


> How about a vintage nascar series on the 55 body, as well as some vintage drag stuff on the 55 and 57 wagons? I'd like to see more race rig variations with an asortment of different trailer lines. Be nice to see the 56 F100 Sanford and son truck too...


agreed on sanford/son... w/ probably be in hollywood release as such...
waiting in baited breathe 4 that 1....
racer-rigs will be making a come-back...
saw 2 new racing rigs coming..."Cola-wars"... can't remember brands...
think 1 is "Mountain Dew"... :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

